# [Réseau] Installation de Gentoo et du réseau wifi sous USB

## Shiru

Bonjour à tous,

nouveau sur Gentoo, je bloque face à un problème particulier pour lequel, malgré de longues recherches pour un débutant comme moi, je ne trouve pas de réponse.

Je cherche à installer Gentoo dans sa version minimal (ligne de commande). Or,  pour le réseau, je ne quoi faire vu ma configuration suivante :

-connexion wireless via une clé USB Bufallo (wli-uc-g300hp), reliée à mon routeur Buffalo (wzr-hp-g302h)

En faisant un iwconfig, j'obtiens : wl4ps0u (de mémoire, ce n'est pas le nom exact), lo, emp0s3. 

J'ai essayé de configuer avec net-setup puis tenté de faire un ping vers Gentoo.org mais rien. 

La logique voudrait que la clé buffalo n'est pas reconnu et que, d'après mes lectures, il faudrait ajouté le pilote au kernel avec la commande modprobe... mais ce ne sont là que des suppositions.

Est-ce quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Shiru

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Pour que tu puisses te connecté en wifi, il te faut deux chose :

1) que la clé soit reconnue et initialisé par le kernel

2) installé wpa_supllicant et creer le fichier config pour qu'il se connecte a ton routeur

Faire reconnaitre la clé

-------------------------

lsusb : quel chipset est utilisé : ralink d'après mes recherches rt28xx

le mettre en modules dans le kernel, voir si pas besoin de firmware (emerge linux-firmware)

Faire fonctionnné la clé

------------------------

emerge wpa_supplicant et faire la config

Edit : si tu n'a pas de réseau autre que par usb, crée déjà tes partitions et préparation de l'installation.

chroot : emerge -pv gentoo-sources linux-firmware lsusb wpa_supplicant

(gentoo-sources ou autre kernel) ; noter les fichiers qu'il a besoin attention au version, bien les noters

au besoin faire emerge -f pour pouvoir noter les fichiers qu'il télécharge

retour sur une machine qui a internet, aller sur un ftp (ftp.belnet.be par exemple) et télécharger les fichiers, les placer sur une clé usb ou disque externe.

Si c'est la meme station, il est probable que tu pourras accéder a la partition pour copier de l'un a l'autre ...

finaliser l'intallation pour avoir accès a internet sous gentoo.

emerge -pv linux-firmware lsusb

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

L'ISO minimale de Gentoo ne contient pas tous les pilotes réseau nécessaire. Essaie de partir avec une autre distribution live de Linux, qui supporte ta clef Wifi, comme par exemple SystemRescueCD. En plus, tu auras un interface graphique, un navigateur internet et plein d'autres outils, qui te faciliteront la vie lors de l'installation  :Wink: 

----------

## Shiru

Bonjour à vous deux et aux autres,

Premièrement, merci pour vos réponses !

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire bien que vos informations étaient pertinentes et utiles. Les pièces du puzzle commencent à se rassembler. 

Cependant, que faire ?

-j'ai ubuntu installé sur un autre disque dur. Je passe par Ubuntu pour installer Gentoo ?

-j'ai essayé la commande lsusb mais avec la version minimal ça me retourne une erreur... sûrement une commande du terminal mais comment le lancer à cette étape là ?

-j'ai une connexion ethernet bien détecté et le ping fonctionne mais le fil traverse mon couloir d'où ma préférence pour le wifi. J'ai donc regardé dans le kernel et j'ai vu quelques informations mais je ne sais pas ce que je dois modifier ou ajouter, vu que je ne connais pas le chipset. 

-Je ne suis pas développeur, très loin de là, mais je suis très ouvert et j'adore apprendre (suis prof expatrié en fait !). Donc, j'aimerais goûter aux joies de Gentoo, bien que ce ne soit pas facile. 

Enfin, désolé pour le retard de ma réponse et le décalage horaire, j'habite au Japon et je bosse comme un japonais ! 

Si vous avez d'autres conseils, n'hésitez pas. 

Shiru

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

1. Oui, tu peux partir d'Ubuntu pour installer Gentoo. Le but est de démarrer un système Linux, préparer ta partition, y déployer Gentoo depuis une console en root, puis le configurer pour le rendre démarrable

2. D'où lances-tu ta commande lsusb ? Si c'est dans le chroot, c'est normal que tu n'aies rien, il se pourrait que "usbutils" ne fasse pas partie du stage3.

3. Pour le kernel, on peut t'aider si tu nous donnes quelques informations sur ton matériel. De liens utiles: http://kernel-seeds.org/ et http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

----------

## nutsi

Je crois que le stage 3 ne contient pas "lsbutils" et "pciutils".

----------

